# DW Lanyards Orders



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Right guys the time has come to put the order in for the lanyards so its time to cough up.... open up those wallets and piggy banks.... cash in those tokens and get ready to buy your super embroidered humdinger Detailing World Lanyards!

The price including postage (which means its this silly bugger sending them out!) will be £4 each. For those ordering two it will be £7.50.

Delivery time will be around 4 weeks sadly because this includes setup etc.

I want to put the payment through on Friday or Saturday at the latest so PLEASE don't leaving me standing and looking like a melon!

Here is the list I have currently:
*1. Lump*
*2. Geetarman x2*
*3. Baker21 x2*
*4. IanG x2*
*5. DC3011 *
*6. Needs a Clean*
*7. Culainn x 2*
*8. Markyt001*
9. Seanyshorty *(Cancelled)*
*10. Exotic Detail*
*11. 20Rsport x 2*
*12. Stedman*
*13. Flyfs6*
*14. Cullers x2*
*15. Blazebro*
*16. D3m0N*
*17.Samm*
*18. Spoony*
19. Beany_bot
*20. llowen27 x2*
*21. Louise_Clio*
*22. NIgolf Pending*
*23. David.celica x2*
*24. justina3*
*25. karl_liverpool x2*
*26. tim x2*
*27. OfficerKitson*
28. CheeseBurger
*29. Benniboy*
30. Slt 76
*31. Big_Amir x2*
32. N47HAN X2
33. 20vKarlos x2 
*34. -Mat- x2*
35. rankins
*36. scottgm*
*37. samurI x2*
*38. Big Ells x2*
*39. MattFletcher x1*
*40. Robbie.M x2*
*41. jonny2112*
*42. dazyaris x2*
*43. davelincsx2*
*44. mattastra x2*
*45 globyxl420*
*46. Fozzy*
47. Griffy08
*48. Podge07 x2*
49. *DBSK*
*50. tom x 2*
*51.kendall*
*52. Ben Toney*
*53. dan89 x 2*
*54. Mouthyman x 2*
*55. Nozza*
*56. Bailes x2* 
*57. Magnumsport x2 *
*58 Andy. x2*

*59. T10 HJP x2*

If anyone else wants one add your name in the usual manner. When I receive payment I will acknowledge it by colouring your name black.

The paypal addy for payments is cullers @ gmx.com without the spaces obviously! Make it as a gift and include your address on the paypal notes please as well as your DW handle.

Ready, steady G-G-G-G-Go!


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

*NOTE:* I will be closing this GB at 65.
Bearing in mind many are ordering two so to go beyond that would require a commitment for me to order another 100.
Also, if members listed have not contacted me before Monday 10th May, then their order will be considered open for another member if all places have gone.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Hi Cullers
what colour was decided on in the end?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Gonna be a surprise.... might be an extra treat for those people ordering two if I can work my charms on the lady sorting the order


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1JV03948XL595531T)

Thanks for taking the time to organise all of this.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

1. Lump *PAID*
2. Geetarman x2
3. Baker21 x2
4. IanG x2
5. DC3011
6. Needs a Clean
7. Culainn x 2
8. Markyt001
9. Seanyshorty
10. Exotic Detail
11. 20Rsport x 2
12. Stedman
13. Flyfs6
14. Cullers x2
15. Blazebro
16. D3m0N
17.Samm
18. Spoony
19. Beany_bot
20. llowen27 x2
21. Louise_Clio
22. NIgolf
23. David.celica x2
24. justina3
25. karl_liverpool x2
26. tim x2
27. OfficerKitson
28. CheeseBurger
29. Benniboy
30. Slt 76
31. Big_Amir x2
32. N47HAN X2
33. 20vKarlos x2 - Price?
34. -Mat- x2
35. rankins
36. scottgm
37. samurI x2
38. Big Ells
39. MattFletcher x1
40. Robbie.M
41. jonny2112
42. dazyaris x2
43. davelincsx2
44. mattastra
45 globyxl420
46. Fozzy
47. Griffy08
48. Podge07 x2
49. DBSK
50. tom x 2
51.kendall
52. Ben Toney
53. dan89 x 2
54. Mouthyman x 2
55. Nozza


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #19S28007LF402745K)

Looking forward to getting it, thanks for all the effort :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #70N60927DL219120J)

Looking forward to the colour/s. Thanks for your time on these. :thumb:

Edit, paid for 2 so can you change me on the list to 2 please


----------



## dazyaris (Feb 9, 2009)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #17704940HC464124P)

Thanks


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

nice1 for sorting these out guys. will send over payment this evening or tomorrow. soon as i get a chance to get on the pc.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated guys.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Roy paid for the two Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4Y49793286721984H)


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

Payment sent!

(Unique Transaction ID #69R22219417923928)


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

payment sent via paypal!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Can i pay via postal order?


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #83T860002N404912B)

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

payment sent but you know has im highlighted look forward to these


----------



## llowen27 (Nov 1, 2009)

payment sent for 2
(Unique Transaction ID #2N4274400R262850G)
Thanks:thumb:


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

paid!


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4HL89076V9099235D)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## OfficerKitson (Jul 18, 2009)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #3PD47903EA369922V)

Thanking You


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Morning Roy,

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #0VT81180TC1683247) for 2 x lanyards.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

1. Lump *PAID*
2. Geetarman x2
3. Baker21 x2
4. IanG x2
5. DC3011
6. Needs a Clean
7. Culainn x 2
8. Markyt001
9. Seanyshorty
10. Exotic Detail
11. 20Rsport x 2
12. Stedman
13. Flyfs6
14. Cullers x2
15. Blazebro
16. D3m0N
17.Samm
18. Spoony
19. Beany_bot
20. llowen27 x2
21. Louise_Clio
22. NIgolf
23. David.celica x2
24. justina3
25. karl_liverpool x2
26. tim x2
27. OfficerKitson
28. CheeseBurger
29. Benniboy
30. Slt 76
31. Big_Amir x2
32. N47HAN X2
33. 20vKarlos x2 - Price?
34. -Mat- x2
35. rankins
36. scottgm
37. samurI x2
38. Big Ells
39. MattFletcher x1
40. Robbie.M
41. jonny2112
42. dazyaris x2
43. davelincsx2
44. mattastra
45 globyxl420
46. Fozzy
47. Griffy08
48. Podge07 x2
49. DBSK
50. tom x 2
51.kendall
52. Ben Toney
53. dan89 x 2
54. Mouthyman x 2
55. Nozza
56. Bailes x2 *PAID*



> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #9BL47939L24779338)


Added my adress to the notes but not a clue what the DW handle is


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Bailes said:


> 56. Bailes x2 *PAID*
> 
> Added my adress to the notes but not a clue what the DW handle is


Err try 'Bailes' mate. 'Handle' is old CB slang for name/nickname


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for organising this.........:thumb:

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #7RU04068WC4769646)


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Cullers said:


> Err try 'Bailes' mate. 'Handle' is old CB slang for name/nickname


Oh, I did that out of common sense :lol:


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8MP48399SU925453S)

Thanks!


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4WU66466HT140591H)

Many thanks


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1VG57790WM939904N)

Ordered 2


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Paid also, pm sent with details.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

whoop whoop paid...PM sent...thanks for sorting this Roy..


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

What colour did they end up being? I have ordered two but cant open the message you sent me as I have under ten posts....so am going to go through and post on everything!

Sorry to be a pain!


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

dan89 said:


> What colour did they end up being? I have ordered two but cant open the message you sent me as I have under ten posts....so am going to go through and post on everything!
> 
> Sorry to be a pain!


Sorry Dan didn't quite catch that, say it again....

_then you'll be at 10_ :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Was going to say what the colours were but seeing no-one has read it - I've deleted it *evil laugh* *Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha!*


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha, he hasn't said the colour.... just said it'll be a suprise


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

All paid...anyone know what colour they are??


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated.



> anyone know what colour they are??


Yepp! :lol:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Just paid now mate, thanks for organising this. Appreciate it. 

:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Just paid:thumb:

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #6N140898D9366480E)


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

What do these look like? Are they for meets?


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #9FF46853SC2519003)

1. Lump
2. Geetarman x2
3. Baker21 x2
4. IanG x2
5. DC3011
6. Needs a Clean
7. Culainn x 2
8. Markyt001
9. Seanyshorty
10. Exotic Detail
11. 20Rsport x 2
12. Stedman
13. Flyfs6
14. Cullers x2
15. Blazebro
16. D3m0N
17.Samm
18. Spoony
19. Beany_bot
20. llowen27 x2
21. Louise_Clio
22. NIgolf
23. David.celica x2
24. justina3
25. karl_liverpool x2
26. tim x2
27. OfficerKitson
28. CheeseBurger
29. Benniboy
30. Slt 76
31. Big_Amir x2
32. N47HAN X2
33. 20vKarlos x2 - Price?
34. -Mat- x2
35. rankins
36. scottgm
37. samurI x2
38. Big Ells
39. MattFletcher x1
40. Robbie.M
41. jonny2112
42. dazyaris x2
43. davelincsx2
44. mattastra x2
45 globyxl420
46. Fozzy
47. Griffy08
48. Podge07 x2
49. DBSK
50. tom x 2
51.kendall
52. Ben Toney
53. dan89 x 2
54. Mouthyman x 2
55. Nozza
56. Bailes x2 
57. Magnumsport x2


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Payment sent for one lanyard - Unique Transaction ID #7147273556775284S

1. Lump
2. Geetarman x2
3. Baker21 x2
4. IanG x2
5. DC3011
6. Needs a Clean
7. Culainn x 2
8. Markyt001
9. Seanyshorty
10. Exotic Detail
11. 20Rsport x 2
12. Stedman
13. Flyfs6
14. Cullers x2
15. Blazebro
16. D3m0N
17.Samm
18. Spoony
19. Beany_bot
20. llowen27 x2
21. Louise_Clio
22. NIgolf
23. David.celica x2
24. justina3
25. karl_liverpool x2
26. tim x2
27. OfficerKitson
28. CheeseBurger
29. Benniboy
30. Slt 76
31. Big_Amir x2
32. N47HAN X2
33. 20vKarlos x2 - Price?
34. -Mat- x2
35. rankins
36. scottgm
37. samurI x2
38. Big Ells
39. MattFletcher x1
40. Robbie.M
41. jonny2112
42. dazyaris x2
43. davelincsx2
44. mattastra x2
45 globyxl420
46. Fozzy
47. Griffy08
48. Podge07 x2
49. DBSK
50. tom x 2
51.kendall
52. Ben Toney
53. dan89 x 2
54. Mouthyman x 2
55. Nozza
56. Bailes x2
57. Magnumsport x2


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

Cullers, thanks for organising this mate..its very appreciated :thumb::thumb:

payment sent Unique Transaction ID #91B86122X66739838


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

I it to late to add to the order if not 

Andy. x2


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Andy. said:


> I it to late to add to the order if not
> 
> Andy. x2


Have added you now you need to pay


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

payment sent Transaction ID: 6U975794U9337602E

thanks Roy


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated. I've sent out PM's to everyone listed so there are no excuses for not getting in contact guys.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

IanG said:


> Just paid:thumb:
> 
> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #6N140898D9366480E)


I paid yesterday but your list still shows as not paid


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Just sent over payment for two Roy.

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1N6528989M493393E)

Can post or i can pick up if its convienient, whichever. 

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated guys.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Roy, payment for 2 lanyards sent.

Thanks

Roy just noticed that I may have paid twice (Iphone and sausage fingers)
if there's a snag with it let me know please mate.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Samm: I'll check and refund if you have mate.

Who is Dave Atkinson?? You ain't given me your address nor your DW handle!

Samur1: no probs mate.

Updated guys


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cullers said:


> Samm: I'll check and refund if you have mate.
> 
> Who is Dave Atkinson?? You ain't given me your address nor your DW handle!
> 
> ...


I didn't put my address Roy but I think you have it already AFAIK.

Thanks for arranging this.


----------



## globyxl420 (Jan 29, 2006)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #7CK023980V0431015) 

Cheers..
P.S I dont think i put my username on the payment... sorry.
Dave.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Cullers said:


> Samm: I'll check and refund if you have mate.
> 
> Who is Dave Atkinson?? You ain't given me your address nor your DW handle!
> 
> ...


Thanks Pal.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Spoony said:


> I didn't put my address Roy but I think you have it already AFAIK.
> 
> Thanks for arranging this.


Yeah but you've got an excuse..... you've got bird flu or something! :lol:

Samm: one refund sorted mate.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

globyxl420 said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #7CK023980V0431015)
> 
> Cheers..
> P.S I dont think i put my username on the payment... sorry.
> Dave.


You want to give me a clue to what it may be (the address) as although I have some God like powers, the ability to define addresses ain't one of 'em :thumb:

PM me with the address please Dave.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #7K951090322459058)

Thanks again Cullers :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Unique Transaction ID #73A9702067228762L

Many thanks Andy.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated. 

Only eleven members left to pay. A small number are paying via post and these will be updated as they arrive.

6. Needs a Clean (postal)
9. Seanyshorty
19. Beany_bot
28. CheeseBurger
30. Slt 76
32. N47HAN X2
33. 20vKarlos x2 (Postal)
35. rankins (on holiday)
47. Griffy08


As said, a couple are sending the money through via Royal Mail but the quicker people pay for the lanyards the quicker I can complete the order. So if you know anyone on the list above; give 'em a nudge otherwise they lose the lanyard order.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Payment sent - (Unique Transaction ID #2R525219A0855203X)


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated Dave. Cheers


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Roy, have you sent them a pm?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Well everyone who hadn't paid had been sent an email on Weds and a couple said they were paying today like Dave ^^^. So I'll wait until tomorrow before sending out a final demand


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated thanks. 16 to go!


----------



## kendall (Jul 1, 2007)

payment sent


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1HA959840K319335T) 


Sorry Cullers, Read your pm quickly the other day and forgot all about it! Been pretty busy at the moment, but Payment sent now


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated guys.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Paid for 2  Unique Transaction ID #7W0804899M804192C


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated Fozzy and Big Ells. Thanks guys


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

so has the order been made yet Cullers?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Cullers said:


> Updated.
> 
> Only eleven members left to pay. A small number are paying via post and these will be updated as they arrive.
> 
> ...


Payment in the post mate as per your PM. :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm putting the order in tomorrow and then transferring the money to them. Order will be confirmed tomorrow and might even get design proofs in the next couple of days.

Still ten people not paid though which is a pain because I priced this to just about break even including the postage out and some for DW stock (prizes, etc) so shortfalls are mine.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Payment sent


----------



## CheeseBurger (Feb 23, 2010)

Payment sent :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

How we looking now?


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

update?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Waiting for them to send me a proof of the artwork


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

cullers did you get my payment the other day mate. sent off my cousins paypal [email protected] i think it was.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah mate. Sorted.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Cant wait to get these


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Cullers, did you recieve my payment mate?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah mate. Sorry not updated with postal yet. Do it now  Cheers.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Cullers said:


> Yeah mate. Sorry not updated with postal yet. Do it now  Cheers.


Cheers mate. :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

We got an idea wat these are going to look like or wat sort date they will be ready?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Just an update as of today. The manufacturers have asked me for a better image/logo for the lanyards so am just waiting to be supplied with them by the DW team so we're on top of it. Once I get that then they will knock up a sample/proof and we're all go.


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

Hi, do you by any chance have any of these left? I would be after 2.. I can pay via PayPal now  
Thanks in advance.
Paulie..


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi there are four left unspoken for - possibly six as I think two have pulled out but not said.
YOu need to get your post count up to 10 though as you can't get private messages or send them until you've got ten posts so I'd get posting


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

Ok, well I'll start by posting up in here again :thumb: then I'll PM you with my details once I have 10 posts 
Paulie..


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Post your tenth here and I'll take your pm cherry!


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

Sorted :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Cullers said:


> Post your tenth here and I'll take your pm cherry!


lolol :lol:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated.
Update - still waiting for graphics to arrive.


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

So they are not due out any time soon then


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Any more update Roy?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Yepp got the graphics from DW and they are now putting together a proof for me. Hopefully tomorrow. Because I've had to hunt around for the best price its not the fastest place but the quality is good.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Cool, looking forward to these. :thumb:


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

Awesome. Cannot wait to get my hands on these


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Cullers said:


> Yepp got the graphics from DW and they are now putting together a proof for me. Hopefully tomorrow. Because I've had to hunt around for the best price its not the fastest place but the quality is good.


Quality is definitely more important then speed. Thanks again Cullers for doing all this :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I just wish I could get them sorted quicker. At least when we put in another order they will be much quicker.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It'll take a while for the set up to be sorted, look forward to the final though!

Edit: I might actually take a second one.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah gimme a break guys  Next step is getting the proof and the minute I get it, I'll post a picture up here. Then the next step will be the manufacture which will take about three weeks to delivery. In the meantime I should be moving house. Every update I do get though I will put up here I promise.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So are there some left over that haven't been/won't be paid for?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Any more news Roy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Any news on when these are going to turn up?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm in the process of moving house at the moment guys so am only on and off courtesy of the mobile broadband limited bandwidth. Should be between one and two weeks from now/Tuesday. Although I have to time delivery so that I am in my new home when they come.


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

Can't wait for these to turn up :thumb: 
Good luck with the house move Roy, mobile broadband sucks


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't wait for these aswell. So many people are goin to be wanting them when they see mine lol.


----------



## kendall (Jul 1, 2007)

any news on them yet


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Just chased them up. Last week was the supposed delivery date but apparently they were having trouble getting the right colour lanyards. I wanted a silver grey lanyard but they just got a light grey that looked mucky white so I told them it wasn't right. According to them it will take a week to get the material (from China) and a few days to embroider them. So we are looking at ten days from now! Last thing I need at present as I am in midst of moving and am only getting access on mobile broadband or via wifi in McDonalds *burp*!! Sorry about delay guys.


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

Good to see your getting somewhere with these  Cannot wait for them to be delivered now :thumb: 
Paulie..


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Im in no rush Roy and hope the moves going well.

Give me a shout if you need a hand to get them packed up and sent out when they arrive mate.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SamurI said:


> Im in no rush Roy and hope the moves going well.
> 
> Give me a shout if you need a hand to get them packed up and sent out when they arrive mate.


You not busy then Ben................:thumb:


----------



## DeanA (Mar 15, 2010)

any pics available for the lanyard?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Only just seen this thread 

Any chance of being able to get one now? I.E - any spares or people cancelling... Thanks


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any updates Roy, its been 10 days :thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Indeed, Any update would be great.

This has been going on that long I actually forgot I ordered any! 

Not trying to give any undue stick here, I'm sure there is a genuine reason behind it. An update would just put a few minds at rest.

Tim


----------



## pod_4 (Jun 29, 2010)

adlem said:


> Only just seen this thread
> 
> Any chance of being able to get one now? I.E - any spares or people cancelling... Thanks


as above any extras/spares?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Or any update?


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

mattastra said:


> Or any update?


+1

Scott.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Has been two months since I paid for these  I understand your moving house mate, but you obviously knew you were going to move house when you posted this up and took all our money? Could have waited till everything settled down?


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Cullers hasn't been logged on since the 7th so won't have seen the recent requests for an update. Sure he mentioned he'd have trouble with broadband access for a bit during the move.

We'll get and update as soon as he gets time I'm sure.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

As above Cullers i dont think has access to broadband at the moment ( may be wrong) so hopefully he will have an update for us shortly


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

It's been that long that I had forgotten I had ordered one!! 
Does no one have a contact number for him so we could find out what the situation is?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Another 4 days with no contact? I like the way he's wandered off taking in excess of £300 of members and nobody seems to be too bothered?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I do not believe for a second Roy has wandered off with the money. I also believe Viper is in contact with him via email. He's been having some issues with moving house and connections and has only been able to access internet by wifi hotspots on the phone for now.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

do we know if cullers has received the lanyards yet?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

An update would be nice even if it's just to confirm that there's been a delay


----------



## kendall (Jul 1, 2007)

now getting fed up of waiting


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Any updates on these yet? My lanyard that i use at work got a bit ripped today so my new one would come in very handy just now!? :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just to inform anyone who's not aware, Roy doesn't have web access right now for a variety of reasons, but the last time we spoke he said it wouldn't be long before he was back on DW.

I would ask that everyone can be patient for a little longer to allow Roy to sort out some things in his personal life and return to DW doing the sterling work he does for us.

Thankyou


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

Cant wait for these to turn up. Been looking forward to these for a few months now :thumb: 

Paulie..


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Another 3 days? Any news?


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Come on guys, Cullers is doing us all a huge favour with very little (if anything) in return. I want my lanyards as much as anyone else, but the constant posts regarding updates won't make a reply any quicker 

Be patient young skywalkers 

Good things come those who wait... so great things will come to us!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Lets face it, in this day and age if you can't access the internet for days (or weeks!) at a time you must be living under the sea.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I have also tried to contact Cullers but as of yet no response ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry if I seem arsey but he knew full well he was moving house and would be busy. He should have waited till things died down. 
At the end of the day he has £300 of DW members money and hasent shown anything in return?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

With all due respect, you're all not aware of the situation to the degree that I am (and don't be PM'ing me for the info either; Roy's a friend and what I know was told in complete confidence).

I can only apologise once again for the delay and ask that you bear with us whilst we try to get in touch with Roy about the situation regarding these items.

Thankyou 

P.S. I would like to add that Cullers is a trusted member of the DW staff team, and frankly comments regarding the money side of it are borderline insulting, and it's no better than accusing the likes of Bill, myself or any of the staff of anything untoward with regards to your finances. A little trust people, please.


----------



## CheeseBurger (Feb 23, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update Viper

When you next get in touch if you could get a teaser picture that would keep us all quiet for a while  

Thanks, Simon


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Have to say that various members have tried to contact Cullers along with DW 
- I am very worried about him to say the least - I have not be able to contact him directly and i know he had some personal issues. And hopefully this is just me thinking the worse !!!!

We are still trying other avenues to contact him . If anybody is a close friend etc or has a number that may have had contact please can they PM Myself and Viper.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Seems like this Group Buy wasn't run according to the Rules. Did he PM you a contactable address Whizzer? Please tell me you thought of supplying a _different_ address than to his old one.

As per The Rules
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=78737


The Rules - Group Buys said:


> Permission must always be sought from a moderator before commencing a Group Buy. If what you propose to buy clashes with what an approved trader sells then it is unlikely you will be given permission.
> 
> *The Group Buy organiser is to supply Whizzer with their full name, address and contact details BEFORE being allowed to organise a Group Buy.*
> 
> ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Tim not sure what you mean by the above ! 

Actual Group buy date 04-05-2010, 05:25 PM - Address details etc all correct at time of GB .

So FYI - yes he did supply an address , contact number , email address etc - but in the meantime he has moved house as we have already investigated his old property which i do not have a note of ....

His mobile just goes to voice mail ..... 

and had no reponse from his email address 

TBH im actually quite worried something bad may have happened !


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Sorry Bill, Just simply meant I hoped if you got an address from him it wasn't for the house he was telling us all he was moving from. Just something that might have been overlooked.

At the end of the day, it's not a lot of money and I'm personally not terribly worried by. Its the fact that if something severe hasn't happened, that we've misjudged this entire situation and that it highlights the fact that there needs to be more an in depth procedure before GB's take place.

Either way, it can all be salvaged if we can find another way of getting in contact with him. Surely he's involved in MMA Circles or something and he was involved in some form of Consultancy? He's bound to have contact details out in the public domain. But lets just hope nothing has actually happened to him.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

tim said:


> Sorry Bill, Just simply meant I hoped if you got an address from him it wasn't for the house he was telling us all he was moving from. Just something that might have been overlooked.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's not a lot of money and I'm personally not terribly worried by. Its the fact that if something severe hasn't happened, that we've misjudged this entire situation and that it highlights the fact that there needs to be more an in depth procedure before GB's take place.
> 
> Either way, it can all be salvaged if we can find another way of getting in contact with him. Surely he's involved in MMA Circles or something and he was involved in some form of Consultancy? He's bought to have contact details out in the public domain. But lets just hope nothing has actually happened to him.


I agree - Hence why we bought in the address details etc - I also sent Roy products for the reviewers recently to the address i have had but without going futher into this there was also other factors in the house move etc ...

Im sure Somebody on DW has had contact with him - As like you say at this point im more worried about Him .

What would you suggest that we implement more for Group buys ? all ears

We have a membership time requirment - active member - respected member - address - contact details - OR do we stop Group buys altogether


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Mutually known to at least more than 1 other Well Respect Member in person (real life). So that if the likes of this happens. We might have a better idea/perspective of what is really happening.

This is just off the top of my head, but I'm sure there is more that can be done.

Tim


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

hope the lad is ok......


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

tim said:


> Mutually known to at least more than 1 other Well Respect Member in person (real life). So that if the likes of this happens. We might have a better idea/perspective of what is really happening.
> 
> This is just off the top of my head, but I'm sure there is more that can be done.
> 
> Tim


Roy was and thats why im worried as Said member who was in contact on an almost daily basis cannot get hold of him


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think those proposals for future group buys are good ones tim, but in our defence here, Roy is the product review team coordinator, a position I personally gave him, and so the situation is a little different to granting a group buy to someone we didn't know from Adam to coin a phrase. Believe me we are trying all we can to get hold of him and I'm waiting on some news about this.

As soon as we know anything we'll post up here, and apologies again for the prolonged delay with these orders.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

I think we all understand its not DW we are worried about here. So need for the apologies.

Lets just hope we can get in touch with him somehow.

Tim


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone have the adress of his new house? I'm sure he wouldn't be too disheartend if someone popped round to make sure alls ok?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Just to put things in perspective a little, my order for 2 of the lanyards loses all importance when it comes to the safety and or, well being of a well respected member of DW, we aren't exactly talking mortgage amounts here! I just hope everything is ok with him at home. 

Thats me off my soapbox :thumb:


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

Been closely watching this thread.. has anyone managed to contact Cullers yet? 
I am looking forward to hearing that he is safe and well.

Paulie..


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

i have spoken with Viper, on this yesterday and still no word guys..









Im happy to see this thread had turn in to one of concern and not one of destruction and blame, this way it keeps a link open for updates for us all, and a knowledge of where to look to see whats happening..:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Fingers crossed he'll be back before long!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*UPDATE:* Cullers will be back some time next week if all goes according to plan, and he'll then be able to come on and sort out these orders for you all :thumb:.

Thanks again for you patience and understanding over the past few weeks


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

phew....... glad he's ok, I was starting to fear the worst!!


----------



## BangorGav (Aug 13, 2009)

Good to hear!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update glad you've managed to contact Cullers


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats great, glad to hear he is ok


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Hope you don't take too much offence to my posts Cullers, was trying to get someone to do something :lol:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Bailes said:


> Hope you don't take too much offence to my posts Cullers, was trying to get someone to do something :lol:


Yeah yeah. :wall:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Forget my 2 lanyards, I'm looking forward to the updates on his exploits over in the Gentlemen's Club.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Has he returned yet?


----------



## kad 16v (Aug 15, 2010)

Im not in on this group buy but this is another reason why i like this forum, anywhere else on other forums people would be slating this guys etc etc

but on here it is concern for another member that shows.

big thumbs up to the grown up attitudes of DW members :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## CheeseBurger (Feb 23, 2010)

Is Cullers ok?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Any news? Sure PV said he would be a week?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Jesus christ Sam :lol: calm doon.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Any update as yet on these Lanyards? Im not an impatient person, but this is getting a bit drawn out now!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> Any update as yet on these Lanyards? Im not an impatient person, but this is getting a bit drawn out now!


+1 I paid months ago. I appreciate Cullers might have a problem or two (second guessing as haven't been told anything), but this is being dragged out longer than the sequal to the Bible.

So can someone confirm what is going on here please?

***Note, first time I have posted expressing some displeasure at the length of time taken, so hardly impatient also***


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

its not the end off the world £8 quid isn't a lot these days give the bloke chance viper is back in touch with him so no doubt he will be a long soon enough. i aint arsed over 8 quid more concerned about the person behind this thread. I would but his well being above all. I doubt we will see much change b4 end off september. Lets just give him time and the support.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

It's not about the money Tom, it's beyond a joke now. We've established he is in fact alive unless I'm mistaken. It was said he was coming back over 2 weeks ago, so clearly contact as been made, why a message could not be forwarded on I do not know.

So an explanation from himself would be nice, soon rather than later. That is unless he's lost his the ability to walk, talk or breath.

Less talk more Action. If he's spent the money I'd rather just know and get it out of the way and be done with it!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^+1

We've not exactly been told jack.

If there's a problem then why not tell us. As it stands there's a big cloud of mystery hanging over the whole episode. I don't believe for one minute that someone dosen't have any access to the internet for months, I wouldn't except that excuse even if he was on the moon.

Yes in the great scheme of things £8 isn't a great deal, but that's not the point, it's the principle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Finally... it's not just me. We really need to be told whats going on, I thought about 2 months ago somethign strange was going on :lol:
And is deperation for a new lanyard (broke my last one) I went and bought an animal one today :lol:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

After re-reading my above post. I'd just like to add, don't mistake my attitude it it genuine concern. On behalf of us all. Not any one individual.

Re: Internet access. I'm sorry, but if I was holding a sum of money that did not belong to me. I would feel compelled to at least keep in touch with those to who it belonged.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Does anyone know where he lives? I really think someone should go round there and ask what is going on. Phoning him isn't enough it seems.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

If we'd got anything to update of course we would have done. Cullers was supposed to have his web access back on by the 18th, but not heard anything from him since then I'm afraid.

Again I can only offer our apologies for this prolonged delay and hope that it's concluded to everone's satisfaction.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*Update:*

UPDATE:

As a gesture of goodwill from DW, and in this interim period whilst we're all waiting on these orders to be dispatched, we've decided to offer all people who have paid for a lanyard a free personal sales sub on here until the end of the year. For those on the paid list who already have an active sales sub, I will extend it by the same period (i.e. 4 months).

It will take me a while to go through everyone on the list updating your accounts, but I hope to get this done in the next day or so, so please bear with me.

I hope this goes some way to make up for this unfortunate situation, which will still hopefully be concluded with everyone receiving their lanyards.

Thanks
DW Team


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Just out of interest Viper, why dosen't Cullers go into a library or internet cafe and post something up?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Just out of interest Viper, why dosen't Cullers go into a library or internet cafe and post something up?


No idea really  Only he could answer that, which I'm sure he will when he eventually returns to DW.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I am not bothered about the money (I have only ordered 1 so its only £4), but when you pay for goods, you expect them regardless if you have paid £4 or £4000! I am in no way having a dig at Cullers so please do not take it that way, but if no internet access was available (Free WiFi in McDonalds etc) then the orders really should have been handed over to another member of the DW team to complete.

Viper, thanks for the goodwill gesture BTW. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one viper....

may have a clear out soon then


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

How much longer are we prepared to wait before anyone takes action though? At the end of the day it's been 3 months already. I'm starting to wish I paid properly and not through a gift as I can see trouble ahead. 
I know none of us have any reason to be doubtfull of Cullers getting round to sending these out but it is starting to drag along. 

Thanks for the offer Viper  Might have a clear out


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Bailes said:


> How much longer are we prepared to wait before anyone takes action though? At the end of the day it's been 3 months already. I'm starting to wish I paid properly and not through a gift as I can see trouble ahead.
> I know none of us have any reason to be doubtfull of Cullers getting round to sending these out but it is starting to drag along.
> 
> Thanks for the offer Viper  Might have a clear out


Sam, Chillax, you have paid out £7.50, i understand its still money.

think about the free stuff you have had on here over the times, buff enough wax for one. im sure thats worth £7.50 if you inc postage.

Some advise i was once given you want want to think about.

Never burn your bridges as you never know when you may need to go over them again.

might have a look round my garage too,

and great idea Team DW...:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Okay, using Culler's list of people who had paid for their lanyards, all the following people have been given sales access until 31st Dec, or had their existing sales sub extended by 4 months as promised. And without sounding pedantic, it's cost me (in my time) more than the cost of a few lanyards to go through everyone's account and sort this out this afternoon (Bailes) 

The names in blue, can you confirm your correct username spelling please so I can locate you on the database in order to do the same please.

1. Lump
2. Geetarman x2
3. Baker21 x2
4. IanG x2
5. DC3011 
6. Needs a Clean
7. Culainn x 2
8. Markyt001
9. Exotic Detail
10. 20Rsport x 2
11. Stedman
12. Flyfs6
13. Cullers x2
14. Blazebro
15. D3m0N
16. Samm
17. Spoony
18. llowen27 x2
19. *Louise_Clio*
20. David.celica x2
21. justina3
22. karl_liverpool x2
23. tim x2
24. OfficerKitson
25. Benniboy
26. Big_Amir x2
27. -Mat- x2
28. scottgm
29. samurI x2
30. Big Ells x2
31. MattFletcher x1
32. Robbie.M x2
33. jonny2112
34. dazyaris x2
35. davelincsx2
36. mattastra x2
37. globyxl420
38. Fozzy
39. Podge07 x2
40. DBSK
41. tom x 2
42.kendall
42. Ben Toney
43. dan89 x 2
44. Mouthyman x 2
45. Nozza
46. Bailes x2 
47. Magnumsport x2 
48. Andy. x2
49. *T10 HJP x2 *

____________________________


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

im gunna make my first post...










:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

20RSport said:


> im gunna make my first post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'l lick your windscreen now!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

20RSport said:


> im gunna make my first post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Llllooollllllzzzzzz :lol:

(it was your second though )


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Oh, btw. For those having first time access to the sales section, please familiarise yourself with the selling rules before you start any threads - there are a few new ones now.

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark many thanks for the update and all so the jester to extend sales by 4 months my subscription still shows as one year though?

tom


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Mark, I may sell some stuff now and gain some extra fundage to reinvest in detailing products.

Any more word from Cullers, been in touch?


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I've got a load of detailing stuff that I could do with getting shot of, will start getting pics and whacking them on methinks.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one fella :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> Mark many thanks for the update and all so the jester to extend sales by 4 months my subscription still shows as one year though?
> 
> tom


I am only working on the list on the previous page, which is what Cullers had as people who'd paid and ordered. I can only go on this info and can't be handing out free sales subs to anyone who comes to me and says "I ordered one" if their name's not down. However, as we know you, I'll trust that you did order one and will ammend your account with the additional 4 months.

For everyone else - the list on the previous page is **********.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-tom- said:


> Roy paid for the two Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4Y49793286721984H)





Viper said:


> I am only working on the list on the previous page, which is what Cullers had as people who'd paid and ordered. I can only go on this info and can't be handing out free sales subs to anyone who comes to me and says "I ordered one" if their name's not down. However, as we know you, I'll trust that you did order one and will ammend your account with the additional 4 months.
> 
> For everyone else - the list on the previous page is **********.


mark many thanks wasnt trying to pull the rug over you, i am 41 on the list and enclosed the payment 

thanks

tom


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Viper said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> As a gesture of goodwill from DW, and in this interim period whilst we're all waiting on these orders to be dispatched, we've decided to offer all people who have paid for a lanyard a free personal sales sub on here until the end of the year. For those on the paid list who already have an active sales sub, I will extend it by the same period (i.e. 4 months).
> 
> ...


At this time i think its best to close this thread.


----------

